

U.S. and Russia Announce Online Piracy Crackdown Agreement - derpenxyne
http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-and-russia-announce-online-piracy-crackdown-agreement-121222

======
mtgx
This must yet part of another one of those "free" trade agreements.

